

Deep Learning vs. Probabilistic Graphical Models vs. Logic - psoto
http://quantombone.blogspot.com/2015/04/deep-learning-vs-probabilistic.html?m=1

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9358256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9358256)

